# Adaptar receptor bluetooth a mi autoestereo ?



## mustapha (Oct 10, 2013)

Encontre un transmisor FM para auto;

Tiene un cable que parece ser aux..







Es mono?  la otra punta que conector tiene? No tengo auto y no se como sera el aux de la autoradio.. es para eso ???

La cosa es que queria conectar el aparatito a la notebook para que trasmita musica para el equipo de la sala, y pensaba conectar la salida de auricular/audio de la note a la entrada aux del transmisor..

Graciass


----------



## morta (Oct 10, 2013)

parece ser mas un cable de alimentación que de aux...


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 11, 2013)

si es de este tipo, la salida lateral si es aux, pero ese cable , como dijo morta tiene pinta de alimentacion, aparte es mono


----------



## elgriego (Oct 11, 2013)

mustapha dijo:


> Encontre un transmisor FM para auto;
> 
> Tiene un cable que parece ser aux..
> 
> ...


Hola ,me parece ami ,o lo que se ve en la foto es la carcasa desarmada,deberias postear fotos de la placa de ambos lados,para asesorarte mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## eagc1980 (Oct 11, 2013)

yo tengo uno parecido y es una entrada de audio osea desde hay puedes conectar un celular un reproductor o cualquier dispositivo que sea con salidas de audífonos y el lo envía por ondas de radio fm


----------



## mustapha (Oct 12, 2013)

Es como el de la foto... entonces parece que es una entrada Aux.. pero el cable no es aux.. 

Estuve probando con otro cable metiendole audio desde un cel y desde la pc pero no funciona..

No se prende la luz "aux" en la pantallita siquiera.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 12, 2013)

> entonces parece que es *una entrada* Aux.



no es entrada!!!.....es salida!!!


----------



## mustapha (Oct 12, 2013)

Pero si la salida es por FM ..

Conecte un parlante chiquito, y nada.

Auriuculares y nada..


----------



## anseb12 (Jul 28, 2017)

Veran el reproductor  de cd esta dañado entonces opte por tratar de reempazarlo con este receptor de bluetooth pero trate de conectarlo yno funciono conecte el pin positivo a un pin de 5v del circuito del reproductor y el negro a tierra los de audio los conecte a unos pines que decian lch y rch y gnd pense que funcionaria pero se encende el bluetooth pero la musica no suena.

Conecte un pin que dice cd on a vcc y tampoco funciona 

Podrian decirme si esta algo mal conectado o si tengo que conectar a otra parte?

no me importa conectar el receptor en el radio pero me gustaria que el equipo funcione por bluetooth ...

Veran el reproductor  de cd esta dañado entonces opte por tratar de reempazarlo con este receptor de bluetooth pero trate de conectarlo yno funciono conecte el pin positivo a un pin de 5v del circuito del reproductor y el negro a tierra los de audio los conecte a unos pines que decian lch y rch y gnd pense que funcionaria pero se encende el bluetooth pero la musica no suena.

Conecte un pin que dice cd on a vcc y tampoco funciona 

Podrian decirme si esta algo mal conectado o si tengo que conectar a otra parte?

no me importa conectar el receptor en el radio pero me gustaria que el equipo funcione por bluetooth ...



Aqui les dejo las conecciones que hice.

donde estan los cables es el reproductor de cd y donde esta el amplificador es la placa del radio

tambien dejo la hoja de datos del amplificador.

si pudieran decirme que hice mal o que tengo que hacer me seria de mucha ayuda gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola caro Don anseb12 te recomendo altamente conpra eso aca en alguna tienda China Online : http://www.dx.com/pt/p/bluetooth-mp...ort-fm-remote-black-white-202155#.WXu434Tyuos.
Puedes veer aca lo conmentario de nuestro conpañero de Foro Don DavidMJ  :http://club.dx.com/reviews/202155/764785
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anseb12 (Jul 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don anseb12 te recomendo altamente conpra eso aca en alguna tienda China Online : http://www.dx.com/pt/p/bluetooth-mp...ort-fm-remote-black-white-202155#.WXu434Tyuos.
> Puedes veer aca lo conmentario de nuestro conpañero de Foro Don DavidMJ  :http://club.dx.com/reviews/202155/764785
> !Suerte!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Mmmmm creo que daria lo mismo pues mi problema es de conexiones.
Pero gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2017)

?Ya chequeaste si hay audio salindo de tu tarjeta bluetooth , chequeaste si lo amplificador de audio de tu estereo realmente funciona?.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anseb12 (Jul 28, 2017)

Si el receptor de Bluetooth funciona bien, Y el amplificador también funciona porque reproduce la radio pero el de cd no suena como que se trabó


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2017)

Tente localizar en tu estereo en modo CD donde es possible inserir un  Audio y ouir en los artoparlantes.
En ese punto quizaz sea possible inserir lo audio oriundo del receptor de Bluetooth.
Una dica serias poner un capacitor de desacople de DC , 10uF x 16V en las lineas de audio y seguramente te anda de 10!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anseb12 (Jul 28, 2017)

Podrías explicarlo más detallado, y podrías escribir bien no es por nada pero no entiendo mucho lo que pusiste pero captó tu idea


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2017)

anseb12 dijo:


> Podrías explicarlo más detallado, y podrías escribir bien no es por nada pero no entiendo mucho lo que pusiste pero captó tu idea


Lo siento amigo pero nunca tuve clases de Español portanto lo mejor que se escribir es asi.
Aclaro que debes buscar en tu estereo cuando ese es selecionado en modo toca CD algun punto en lo circuito que puedas ingresar con un senal de audio y ese puder sener ouido en los artoparlantes o altavoz de tu estereo.
Otra dica es poner en série con ese sinal de audio que es generado en lo receptor de bluetooth un capacitor electrolitico de 10uF x 16v de modo ese trampar cualquer conponente DC (tensión continua) que pueda haber en ese sinal. 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anseb12 (Jul 28, 2017)

Osea conecto el pin 25 que es  CD al pin VCC1 que seria el pin 6 y cnectar mis entradas de audio del bluetooth con condensadores de 10uf x 16v a los pines 11, 12, 14, 15?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 28, 2017)

anseb12 dijo:


> Osea conecto el pin 25 que es  CD al pin VCC1 que seria el pin 6 y cnectar mis entradas de audio del bluetooth con condensadores de 10uf x 16v a los pines 11, 12, 14, 15?


Nesecito saper la matricula dese CI para puder estudiarlo mejor , se no for de muchas molestias ,? podrias fornecer ese dato?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anseb12 (Jul 28, 2017)

El datasheet 16219796
y las imagenes https://www.google.com.ec/search?q=...UGTCYKHVwVA_YQsAQIJw&biw=1024&bih=504#imgrc=_





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Nesecito saper la matricula dese CI para puder estudiarlo mejor , se no for de muchas molestias ,? podrias fornecer ese dato?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Es el 16219796

https://www.google.com.ec/search?q=...UGTCYKHVwVA_YQsAQIJw&biw=1024&bih=504#imgrc=_


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 30, 2017)

> Es el 16219796



daniel
el reemplazo es el TDA7384A


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 31, 2017)

Bueno si lo autoestero aun funciona lo radio pero no lo toca CD , lo paso de audio estas OK , portanto tendrias que estudiar si en modo toca CD algun pino de "Mute" o "Stby" es accionado.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2017)

Y si  comprás un *transmisor de FM con Bluetooth* y no tocás el autoestereo ?

https://vehiculos.mercadolibre.com....sor-fm-con-bluetooth-para-autos-y-manos-libre


----------



## anseb12 (Ago 2, 2017)

Es que lo que quiero es probar que puedo adaptar un cable auxiliar al autoestereo y si compro algo que lo resuelva no sería lo mismo



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno si lo autoestero aun funciona lo radio pero no lo toca CD , lo paso de audio estas OK , portanto tendrias que estudiar si en modo toca CD algun pino de "Mute" o "Stby" es accionado.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Y si quisiera adaptarle el auxiliar al FM y no al de CD como hago? Alguna idea?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2017)

Facilísimo: Encuentras el punto adecuado antes de la etapa de potencia y conectas allí dos cables.

Ahora vas y encuentras esos puntos sin un esquema y sin el diagrama del circuito impreso.


----------



## error (Ago 2, 2017)

todavia estas interesado en el tema?


----------



## anseb12 (Ago 2, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Facilísimo: Encuentras el punto adecuado antes de la etapa de potencia y conectas allí dos cables.
> 
> Ahora vas y encuentras esos puntos sin un esquemya y sin el diagrama del circuito impreso.


Y como podria buscar cuál es la etapa de potencia?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2017)

Esa es la pega. Sin la documentación es bastante complejo.


----------



## anseb12 (Ago 2, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Esa es la pega. Sin la documentación es bastante complejo.



Y como podria buscar la documentacion


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2017)

Buscándola.

Google es tu amigo.


----------



## teknosrp (Ago 2, 2017)

Investiga si hay alguna especie de "mute" que se active al estar el cd sin reproducir. Lo mas facil para ubicarte en el circuito es tirar a partir del pinout de los integrados


----------



## anseb12 (Ago 3, 2017)

Aqui encontre un pin mute.
Que podria hacer?
Porque esta es la placa que sale del reproductor de cd entonces ya le conecte a los pines lch y rch y gnd pero no sono


----------



## error (Ago 4, 2017)

Con una resistencia de 1k ponle 5v al mute ó tíralo a tierra


----------



## anseb12 (Ago 4, 2017)

Cuando pongo play cd de enciende corren 5v por el Mute siento la tierra entonces le conectó con la resistencia de 1k a 5v?



También encontre unos pines en FM que al sonar la radio corren 4.20v son 4 pines esos sería los canales r y l? 
Y para conectar ahi el cable auxiliar debería tener algún circuito ya que eh en varios vídeos eh apreciado que tienen una especie de circuito con resistencias de 1mega ohm y unos condensadores de 0.01uf


----------



## anseb12 (Ago 5, 2017)

Ya logre hacer que el Bluetooth prende y que suene pero ahora el problema es que suena feo como si en vez de ser estéreo fuera mono sólo suenan los graves coloque un circuito con resistencias de 10k y condensadores de 0.01uf alguien sabe como lograr un sonido real??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 5, 2017)

anseb12 dijo:


> Ya logre hacer que el Bluetooth prende y que suene pero ahora el problema es que suena feo como si en vez de ser estéreo fuera mono sólo suenan los graves coloque un circuito con resistencias de 10k y condensadores de 0.01uf alguien sabe como lograr un sonido real??


0,01uF es un valor capacitivo muy bajo , canbie por unos 10uF  
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## anseb12 (Mar 15, 2018)

Muchas gracias a todos logre solucionar el rpoblema y funciono muy bien a los pocos dias se quemo por no aislar bien los cables, ahora se quemo todo el equipo jajaja pero de los errores se aprende y de personas como ustedes.


----------



## Varo Gonzalez (Feb 5, 2019)

Amigos. 
Buena tarde. 

Tengo un Modulo mp3, con bluetooth,  ya lo he instalado algunas veces en la salida de audio del reproductor de CD. 
Tengo una Ford F-150, 2006,  a al cual quiero conectarle uno similar, pero al sintonizador de Radio, alguien ha instalado alguno en estéreos FORD ?, o en algún coche directo al sintonizador de FM-AM ? 

Los Leo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2019)

Cuando se trata solo de radios, hay que agregar una llave para conmutar de radio al modulo, una llave doble inversora sirve, para eso debes levantar del impreso la pata opuesta a la masa en cada potenciometro y conectar allí el terminal central de la llave y en cada una de las otras la salida que iva al pote y en la otr la salida del módulo y listo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2019)

Te convienen los que no se instalan y transmiten por FM , en diferentes precios y calidades.

Transmisor Fm Auto Reproductor Usb Sd Bluetooth Noga Ng25 - $ 349,00

Transmisor Fm Para Auto Con Mic  Manos Libres Usb Bluetooth - $ 448,00

Sintonizador Adaptador Fm Mp3 Auto Bluetooth Manos Libres - $ 765,00

Transmisor Fm Bluetooth Receptor Sd Cargador Usb Manos Libre - $ 849,00

Sintonizador Adaptador Fm Mp3 Auto Bluetooth Manos Libres - $ 1.109,80


----------

